# Heavy 10 stand questions



## Jemtool (Oct 18, 2013)

I Have a SB heavy 10 lathe and I am slowly acquiring some things I need to begin a restoration. My lathe has a hoop foot stand that is in sad shape. There is heavy pitting on the feet as well as the chip pan and one drawer is missing. Now I can save it for sure but I think I would have to braze the pitted areas on the rolled lip of the chip pan and the rest of the pan I could use devcon epoxy or something.

So heres the question. Will this lathe fit on the older cast iron base ? Is there any advantage to the cast base as opposed to the hoop foot type?

I know of a cast base that may be available and I think I would save a ton of time on my restoration.

Opinions please.

Joe


----------



## Kroll (Oct 27, 2013)

A lathe with the cast iron base is what I'm looking for,I think their more stable with the added weight of the cast iron base.But I guess the base that has the drawers full of tooling may work just as well.---kroll


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 27, 2013)

I loved the hooped base.  I had the 4-1/2 foot bed and the opening in the front fit a 26 inch by 13 inch tall by 18 inch deep Craftsman Ball Bearing Intermediate chest.
Perfect and heavy for lots of tools.

Bernie


----------



## d4xycrq (Oct 28, 2013)

Joe,

Have one of each (cast iron, and pipe style), and can say this;  the pipe style has it's attraction.  Really like the drawers.  I gotta believe the cast iron base is better for rigidity.  Only a South Bend installer could say for sure, with his years of experience installing and aligning both.

All that said, if you do convert yours to cast iron, please let me know.  I need a drawer for my ex-Navy Heavy 10.  What the heck did they do with the bottom drawer!?

Thanks Joe!

Ray


----------



## Rick_B (Oct 28, 2013)

Joe - to try and answer your question.  I have a heavy 9 (very similar to a heavy 10) that came to me as a benchtop with an undermount drive.  I converted that to the CI pedestal and tailstock leg and it fit just fine.  I believe the head stock and tail stock feet are different but not sure so check out if thefeet are included with the pedestal you are considering.  I also think the bed may be different at the head stock end - I think there needs to be space to get the belt through the bottom of the bed up to the spindle and back down.  My recollection is that either or both the feet and bed are a little different for undermount drives - but I'm not completely sure about that.

Rick


----------



## Jemtool (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for all the input. The bed feet for the lathe don't come with the cast iron stand so I am not sure i will go this direction I am afraid I will end up with a stand I can't use.

Bernie, I really like the idea of the craftsman intermediate chest for tool storage. Ball bearing drawers are the best.

Ray, I have no idea where the drawer went. It is missing a few other things like the whole under drive assembly and the end gear cover. I was able to acquire those on a different forum and they are waiting for me in another state right now. I expect to get them by spring.

From what I understand this lathe belonged to a gunsmith that was associated with a lumber yard. The fella passed away and the lathe was stored in one of the barns. Then the lumber yard sold. Storage was kinda rough and the stand shows it but the lathe bed and ways seem really good. Anyway it is a project waiting for parts.

One of the pictures shows the heavy pitting in the pan. The feet are really bad as it sat on a dirt floor.


----------



## d4xycrq (Oct 31, 2013)

Joe,

Pretty much identical to my heavy 10.  I'd say mine was in far worse shape.  You'll get there.  Kinda odd the under drive was missing.  Even more mysterious than my missing bottom drawer.

Good luck!

Ray




Jemtool said:


> Hi Guys,
> Thanks for all the input. The bed feet for the lathe don't come with the cast iron stand so I am not sure i will go this direction I am afraid I will end up with a stand I can't use.
> 
> Bernie, I really like the idea of the craftsman intermediate chest for tool storage. Ball bearing drawers are the best.
> ...


----------

